# Ü-Ei als Bissanzeiger



## Fishkopping (26. Juni 2003)

Kennt bestimmt schon jeder, aba egal ;-)

1. Ü-Ei mit  Bleischrot füllen. 

2. Draht in das kleine Loch einführen, zurechtbiegen und befestigen.

3. Beide Hälften mit Sekundenkleber zusammenkleben und fertig! 

Mit Skizze auf: 
http://home.t-online.de/home/breiniger/raubfisch/selfmade4.htm


----------



## marioschreiber (26. Juni 2003)

Warum zusammenkleben?
Hält doch auch so.
Und du kannst das Gewicht anpassen (Wind, Strömung...)!


----------



## Fishkopping (26. Juni 2003)

Gut, dass stimmt schon... aber mir ist gerade noch eine Idee gekommen... man kann auch noch am unterem Teil ein Draht durchstechen und diesen entsprechend innen befestigen. Außerhalb des unter Hülle biegt meinen einen Ring (am besten gut biegbaren Draht benutzen) und kann dort ein Knicklicht reinstecken. Ist doch wunderbar für das Grundangel in der Nacht.


----------



## Babydorsch (26. Juni 2003)

Man kann das Knicklicht auch einfach in das Ü-Ei reinlegen.Leuchtet wunderbar


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Juni 2003)

Moin!
Ich nehme eine Zitronenflasche aus dem Supermarkt, fülle diese je nach Wind und Strömung mit Wasser und werfe bei Dunkelheit ein Knicklicht hinein. Dann leuchtet das ganze wie eine Glühlampe. Im Deckel habe ich mit einem Draht einen Haken befestigt welcher zwischen den Ringen in die Schnur eingehängt wird.


----------



## Brummel (26. Juni 2003)

das mit der Zitronenflasche hab ich auch schon ausprobiert, funktioniert sehr gut, ich glaube das mal in irgendeinem älteren Buch über`s Angeln gelesen zu haben (Titel fällt mir natürlich nicht mehr ein ). 
Aus Ü-Eiern hab ich mir zum Beispiel auch schon Futterkorbähnliche Gebilde gebastelt und damit gut gefangen. Man sieht, auch mit einfachsten Mitteln kann man Erfolge erzielen, wenn ich mir z. B. einen Futterkorb von Browning zulege und der nach dem ersten Wurf seinen Bleischlitten verliert, frag ich mich immer wieder warum ich so dämlich (oder bequem )bin und "Nachschub " kaufe.

@Fishkopping,
sicher hat jeder solche Tipps schon mal irgendwo gelesen oder gehört, aber es kann nicht schaden sie immer mal wieder zu hören. Danke für deine Tipps.

Gruß  Brummel


----------



## ollidi (27. Juni 2003)

Ich mache das auch so wie Babydorsch. Knicklicht ind das Ü-Ei und fertig. 
So ein Ü-Ei ist einfach das universellste, woraus man Bissanzeiger basteln kann.


----------



## bine (27. Juni 2003)

Wir machen das auch seit Jahren so!! Knicklicht rein und die Nacht kann kommen!! Statt dem Draht nehmen wir Pfeifenreiniger, die reiben nicht so an der Schnur!!! 
Und wenn beim anhieb eins verloren geht, dann muss ich wohl wieder Schokolade essen!!!! )))


----------



## Lynx (27. Juni 2003)

bayerisches Modell:
Füllung: Steine , Knicklicht
Öse zum Festbinden an sonstwo
Gummiperle als Verstärkung des Anpressdrucks


----------



## grünfüssler (27. Juni 2003)

ich klebe mit heisskleber einen wirbel so in den unteren teil des Ü-eies das die öse des wirbels ganz aus dem ei rausschaut.
in den oberen teil klebe ich eine 5 g bleikugel.
dann beide eierhälften miteinander verkleben und fertig ist eine gut sichtbare durchlaufwasserkugel mit ca.10 g wurfgewicht.
hat sich schon oft beim rapfenfischen im rhein bewährt,da sie sich nicht während des wurfes überschlägt.die bleikugel im oberen teil sorgt für einen sehr stabilen geradeausflug.
gruss.....das baumarktfussel


----------



## UlliT1964 (27. Juni 2003)

Das sind ja teilweise ganz raffinierte Methoden. Ich halte es da eher rustikal. Kleine Schraube mit etwas aufgebogener Öse in das Ü-Ei reingedreht und fertig. Das ganze in die auf Spannung liegende Schnur gelegt und der Biss kann kommen. Mal sehen, ob diese Methode heute Abend in der Dove-Elbe wieder einen Zander überlisten kann :q

Petri
Ulli


----------



## Fishkopping (27. Juni 2003)

Hi...

mit dem Futterkorb habe ich auch schon gemacht, funktioniert wunderbar ;-) Cool das es schon so viele Antworten sind, da wird ja ein Tip so weit verbessert bis man den ideal Zustand erreicht hat.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Juni 2003)

> Cool das es schon so viele Antworten sind, da wird ja ein Tip so weit verbessert bis man den ideal Zustand erreicht hat.


Dazu ist das Board da. Von Anglern für Angler. #h


----------



## manitu (21. Juli 2003)

Ich klebe mit klebepistole eine aufgebogene plastikbeschichtete büroklammer ein so das eine hälfte raussteht und die andere im ei verklebt ist.
im unteren teil steche ich mit heissem nagel ein loch und klebe da einen knicklichtschlauch ein.
Durch die steife büroklammer lässt es sich leichter ein- oder aushängen als mit wirbel und das freiliegende knicklicht ermöglicht ein besseres wiederfinden.


----------



## aalglöckchen (23. Juli 2003)

Hi !

Das Ü-Ei habe ich abgeschafft. Bin auf Diät:g Ich nehme seit einer ganzen Weile nur noch Benzinschlauch aus dem Baumarkt.Auf länge schneiden und ein Knicklicht als Verbinder hinein.Fertig.
Je nach Wind oder Strömung kann man den Schlauch noch mit Wasser füllen.Funzt SUPER !!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Eifeler (24. Juli 2003)

noch ein paar spontane Anregungen

- als Unterwasserpose, Wattestäbchen (ohne watte  ) einkleben, Beschwerung nach Bedarf
- als wasserfester Streichholzsafe oder für anderes Kleinzeug
- als Drillingsschutz für grosse Wobbler (je eine Hälfte)
- als Madenkörbchen

muss bald die Dinger beschriften um den Überblick nicht zu verlieren


----------



## Brummel (24. Juli 2003)

@all,

HA, von wegen 3 Überraschungen auf einmal, die Dinger sind in Wirklichkeit 1000-fach verwendbar, die beste Sache seit Erfindung des Radeberger Pils und außerdem schmecken sie einfach gut! ;-))) .
Dem, der diese Idee hatte sollte man den Nobelpreis verleihen (oder hat er den schon?)

Brummel


----------



## CARPHUNTER 666 (25. April 2004)

*AW: Ü-Ei als Bissanzeiger*

HI @ ALL ;o)

Zum Thema Bissanzeiger habe ich ne easy Lösung:

Alten Futterschleuderschlauch + kleinen Kabelbinder (Kunststoff) + Kordel aller Art !!!

1. Schlauch ca. 10 cm lang mit einem Loch (je 1 cm vom oberen & unteren ) Ende Versehen (mit Kürtelzange)

2. Den Kabelbinder mit Gefühl als Schlaufe zurecht biegen und durch ein Ende des Schlauchs ziehen

3. Kordel ca. 60 cm lang durch das andere Ende ziehen und verknoten. Das Ende der Kordel mit einen Schlaufenknoten versehen.

Nun hat man einen Bissanzeiger der je nach Wunsch mit einem Knicki und oder einer Schraube usw. beschwert werden kann ;o)

Ich binde ihn immer an den Rutenhalter (den wo das Handteil auf liegt) und benutze ihn in "gespannter Position" 

Wenn Ihr eine Anleitung bzw. Bild benötigt, hier meine E-Mail: diabolo.666@web.de


Good Fish @ ALL ;o)

CARPHUNTER 666


----------



## CARPHUNTER 666 (25. April 2004)

*AW: Ü-Ei als Bissanzeiger*

HI @ ALL ;o)

Zum Thema Bissanzeiger habe ich ne easy Lösung:

Alten Futterschleuderschlauch + kleinen Kabelbinder (Kunststoff) + Kordel aller Art !!!

1. Schlauch ca. 10 cm lang mit einem Loch (je 1 cm vom oberen & unteren ) Ende Versehen (mit Kürtelzange)

2. Den Kabelbinder mit Gefühl als Schlaufe zurecht biegen und durch ein Ende des Schlauchs ziehen

3. Kordel ca. 60 cm lang durch das andere Ende ziehen und verknoten. Das Ende der Kordel mit einen Schlaufenknoten versehen.

Nun hat man einen Bissanzeiger der je nach Wunsch mit einem Knicki und oder einer Schraube usw. beschwert werden kann ;o)

Ich binde ihn immer an den Rutenhalter (den wo das Handteil auf liegt) und benutze ihn in "gespannter Position" 

Wenn Ihr eine Anleitung bzw. Bild benötigt, hier meine E-Mail: diabolo.666@web.de


Good Fish @ ALL ;o)

CARPHUNTER 666


----------



## zander222 (27. April 2004)

*AW: Ü-Ei als Bissanzeiger*

So muss das aussehen ! ! ! Und es ist ganz leicht gemacht:
Rouladennadel durchs Ü-Ei, Feder hinten drauf und dann die Styroporkugel. Rest wird sauber umgebogen. Die Feder kommt aus einem alten Kuli. Vorteile:
1. Ü-Ei fliegt beim Anhieb nicht ins Wasser :z  und stört auch nicht beim Schnureinholen
2. Man kann Knicklicht und evtl. Beschwerungen zig-mal austauschen
3. S-kugel sieht man auch im Dämmerlicht, kann evtl. das Knicklicht ersparen


----------



## Therealherby (27. April 2004)

*AW: Ü-Ei als Bissanzeiger*

Moin,

na dazu habe ich auch noch was  Endlich mal was wo ich was loswerden kann *g*

 - Ü-Ei einfach so nen Schraubendings (unten schraubgewinde oben oese) einfach reindrehen fertig. nach belieben beschweren und an der Schraube ist noch Platz um ne Glocke dran zu knipsen - fuers akkustische ;-)


----------



## Fangnix (30. April 2004)

*AW: Ü-Ei als Bissanzeiger*

Moinsen,

Ich benutze lieber Korken als Bissanzeiger. Einfach zwei Stecknadeln rein, so dass die Köpfe sich gegeneinander drücken, unten ne Öse eingeschraugt und fertig!
Je schwerer die Öse ist, desto schwerer ist natürlich auch der Bissanreiger.


----------



## Knobbes (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ü-Ei als Bissanzeiger*

Lauter super Erklärungen.Weiter so.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Hiddi (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ü-Ei als Bissanzeiger*



			
				zander222 schrieb:
			
		

> So muss das aussehen ! ! ! Und es ist ganz leicht gemacht:
> Rouladennadel durchs Ü-Ei, Feder hinten drauf und dann die Styroporkugel. Rest wird sauber umgebogen. Die Feder kommt aus einem alten Kuli. Vorteile:
> 1. Ü-Ei fliegt beim Anhieb nicht ins Wasser :z und stört auch nicht beim Schnureinholen
> 2. Man kann Knicklicht und evtl. Beschwerungen zig-mal austauschen
> 3. S-kugel sieht man auch im Dämmerlicht, kann evtl. das Knicklicht ersparen


Moin zander222 #h,

gute Idee, sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch schon #6.


----------



## Hiddi (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ü-Ei als Bissanzeiger*

Ich persönlich benutze elektr. Bißanzeiger von Perca.


----------



## hagbird (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ü-Ei als Bissanzeiger*

Tolle Idee 

  Werde ich gleich mal am Wochenende ausprobieren :q

  THX  #h


----------



## ollidi (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ü-Ei als Bissanzeiger*



			
				Hiddi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich benutze elektr. Bißanzeiger von Perca.



Ist ja ekelig. :q :q :q

Ich benutze auch nur Ü-Eier. Die brauchen keine Batterie, sind billig, vielseitig einsetzbar, wie man hier wieder sieht, machen keinen Lärm wenn ein Fisch beisst, u.s.w. :m


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ü-Ei als Bissanzeiger*

Beim Karpfen fliegt das Ding weg.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ü-Ei als Bissanzeiger*

Da denkt man man guckt in einen langweiligen Artikel über etwas das wirklich jeder Angler kennt - und selbst da lernt man noch dazu... Jungejunge, beeindruckend


----------



## Onkel Petrus (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ü-Ei als Bissanzeiger*

Bleibe aber trotzdem bei Rodpod, Swinger und elektr. Bißanzeigern. Ist halt Geschmackssache, und wenn ich ca. 500 Euro für alles zusammen ausgegeben habe nehm ich natürlich kein Ü-Ei mehr. Mit 15 hab ichs aber gemacht - war auch cool. Haut rein, soll ein jeder nach seiner Facon selig werden


----------



## HD4ever (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ü-Ei als Bissanzeiger*

Ich nehme statt Ü-Eiern immer die durchsichtigen Plastik Sektkorken !
  Geht auch prima und werd nicht dick von der ganzen Schokolade ...   
  mache oben immer nen kleinen Mini-Deckenhaken den ich fast ganz zubiege das gerade die Schnur halt noch durchpasst. 
  Geht auch prima mit Knicklichtern und zum Beschweren.
  Find sie halt etwas "Stabiler" als die dünnen Plastik Ü-Eier   ....


----------



## zander222 (2. August 2004)

*AW: Ü-Ei als Bissanzeiger*

Wenn dann ein "ordentlicher" Karpfen beisst, ist es vielleicht gar nicht schlecht, wenn das Ei wegfliegt.  
Nutze auch ein Pod mit allem Schnickschnack, aber wenn ich nicht alles mitschleppen will, ist es schon ein guter Bissanzeiger. Nur das ständige Anstarren hat mich schon Bisse sehen lassen...... #a . Egal, es macht trotzdem Spass, wenn das Ei dann wirklich hoch kommt (oder runter).


----------

